# bent-over barbell rows+shaky legs



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2003)

Whenever I do bent over barbell rows, my knees and legs both get really shaky, any ideas on why this is happening or what I can do to fix it, or a good replacement excercise? Thanks


----------



## tjwes (Apr 15, 2003)

do dumbell rows with your knee supported on a bench.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> Whenever I do bent over barbell rows, my knees and legs both get really shaky, any ideas on why this is happening or what I can do to fix it, or a good replacement excercise? Thanks



Please don't think I'm being an a-hole here because I'm not trying to be.  My question is, so what?  Is your shakyness not allowing you to do good barbell rows?  If that's the case then yes, you've got a problem.  If you're still able to do good rows then don't worry about some leg shake.  

P.S.  The shakyness is probably because you need to strengthen your legs.  When muscles are put under more stress than they can handle they start to shake and then, eventually, they give out.  Do you do squats?  When do you work your squats into your routine?  Before or after back day?


----------

